#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 半自製獸耳！

## 卡斯特

各位安安～這裡是卡斯特～

繼上次的小毛裝後還剩一堆毛布沒用掉，於是卡滋我決定把很久之前買錯的獸耳拿來開刀自製一對新獸耳～～～（？
不過拿250元來開刀有點心痛就是了......

好啦，正題開始，如果有發錯版在跟我說喔！

然後注意(?)本篇文算分享心得文，超級不專業，如果真的想做獸耳的請看螺旋狼的這篇文




這是我拿來開刀的獸耳，很久之前在CWT買的，那時候買太急了所以買錯qwqq


總之一開始就把獸耳跟髮箍分離，後面那袋是之前買的毛布


然後拆開縫線，意外的發現裡面有棉花（？


把底下的黏膠剪除多餘的線去處後會發現共有三樣東西，白毛布、粉毛布還有棉花


拿白毛布去對灰毛布然後剪下需要的，原本是說要拿粉毛布去當內耳但卡滋的設定內耳也是灰色所以就用白毛布嘍！
不然我就白拆了不是嗎？

順帶一提我拿了兩個髮夾拿來當之後固定獸耳用，不然髮箍好難用而且好明顯@@
喔對了一樣記得毛布一定一定一定要在袋子裡剪，不然真的會後悔qwqq（？


接著有毛的一邊貼齊有毛的另一邊，上下都有留一些布


然後開始縫，是用繞圈的方式縫
縫到一半時我才發現我忘記把灰毛布事先反折了......於是又花了一些時間拆線......


總之拆完後把灰毛布塞進去繼續縫QwQQ


完成大概長這樣，很像口袋吧wwww


然後反過來，毛毛毛毛毛毛毛毛毛毛（#


將底下對折繼續繞圈縫


完成底下～


完成後翻回來感覺醜醜的，稍微對折縫一下開口的地方


縫完後不說誰也不會知道毛裡整個亂七八糟XDD（？


把耳尖修一下後，第一個獸耳完成/qwqqq/
費時三小時，不過扣掉縫錯拆線等等的部份大概一小時吧？

這時候我才想到，我好像忘記留灰毛布的模板了......

接下來重複剛剛的動作做另一個獸耳，只是突出的內耳毛要縫另一邊
沒有留模板的代價就是我剪錯了兩次灰毛布qwqqq
還在縫的過程中歪了QwQQ


於是第二個完成，又過了兩個小時......
而且還大小不一


最後把髮夾縫上去就大功告成了～（癱死


超級～累的啦～
不過一樣很有成就感～
而且耳朵超毛超好摸的qwqq d（死而無憾（#


用好當然要戴一下啦！
露臉什麼的就隨緣看你們的運氣嘍！



總之感謝各位的觀看，這次意外的打字很快～
以後去參加一些獸聚應該也會帶這些去了wwww





那麼剩下這些該怎麼辦呢+w+
下次的毛作品敬請期待！

----------


## 菜鳥

你的獸耳很可愛啊
我真的好期待你下次的毛作品,加油 :wuffer_grin:

----------

